# Pro8100 or Pjd6531w



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been having so much trouble with my Viewsonic Cine1000. This is the 3rd time I will be returning it for replacement. They informed me they no longer have anymore refurbs to send me...lol. I have refurbs anyhow. They wanted to send me a data (low end) projector. I argued with them and told them I need a digital input and they offered me the Pjd6531w
http://www.projectorcentral.com/ViewSonic-PJD6531w.htm

Looking at the specs it seems ok....but I want a home theater pj. I asked them for the Cine5000 an they dont have that either. I was looking and the only other ht pj they offer is the Pro8100.
http://www.projectorcentral.com/ViewSonic-Pro8100.htm.

The tech there tells me to get the PJD6531W, he has many persuasive reasons like size and lamp life etc... I think I want the pro8100 though, but I have never owned a lcd type before.

I have a 101" diy screen that I painted a gray based on advice here on this forum, (It is a N7.8 neutral gray) and at that time my contrast was much improved as a result on my then Cine1000.
Any and all advice will be appreciated. 
Thanx...Bassman


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anybody have any advice?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a hard choice.

The 8100 is 1080p, 13000:1 contrast and 1000 lumens.
The 6531 is 720p, 3200:1 contrast and 3000 lumens plus is 3D capable. It accepts 1080p/24 but it might do a 3:2 pull down internally.

The 8100 is more for home theater whereas the 6531 is more for a conference room (data). I would think that the 8100 would have a nicer picture. The 8100 is also a lot quieter than the 6531 (18 vs 29dB).

I would most likely go with the 8100 if given the choice.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

MatrixDweller said:


> That's a hard choice.
> 
> The 8100 is 1080p, 13000:1 contrast and 1000 lumens.
> The 6531 is 720p, 3200:1 contrast and 3000 lumens plus is 3D capable. It accepts 1080p/24 but it might do a 3:2 pull down internally.
> ...


Thanx for the reply.
I have decided to get the 8100. I like the 3d potential of the other pj, but am not ready to invest in 3D glasses and dvd or BR player at this time. I also like the idea of auto iris (after firmware update that is) and lens shift etc...on the 8100. I hope this pj yields better results that Viewsonics previous offerings have for me thus far.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

***UPDATE*** I received my new Viewsonic Pro8100 and I love it. The other model with 3D wouldn't have been worth giving up this HD picture!!


----------

